# Three little buttons on visor



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

So does anybody on here know what the three buttons on the driver side visor actually do ?

I cannot figure it out .... I thought maybe to activate the child door locks or something similar.
or possibly something with the rear seat belts. If you know please post a response.

thanks jake


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

I hate having to answer my own post but here we go again, You guys must be asleep at the wheel here. 

The 3 buttons control the security codes for the garage door opener function via cell phone or bluetooth.


----------

